# Bmw Z4



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all. 
I am nearly finishing a very special model from BMW, so in the meantime, I thought I 'll warm you up with a Z4 that I have detailed not too long ago until I finish the new write up.
This Z4 had a severe problem from bird drops on the bonnet as my customer had left it on an open parking lot while he was away. This is how I received the car.



















Initially the car was snowfoamed, cleaned the wheels and cleaned again with the two bucket method.



















only to reveal some serious problems indeed.



















Unfortunately the marks left from the droppings could only be removed with wet sanding that I did on an individual spot area.










And some 50/50 shots.





































Now that the paint was corrected, even the scratches from the front right wing,










it was time for the protection.










And finally I got to this.




























And the morning after at some natural light.



























































































Thank you very much for watching it, I really hope you liked it.

C U soon 
Kostas


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Perfect corection there you saved it 

Glad see you use the festool lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! That looks perfect!!! :argie:

Nice work! Too much bird poo on that to start with!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great, although I am a little biased


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning kostas, you da man :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning work there , love the reflections and that color is*:argie:
Well done :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect, awesome car:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet finish Kostas :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a very wet deep black, just like glass :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What did those birds eat!!??lol Great save beautiful finish :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed Kostas, a beautiful result :thumb: I guess the Z4 had ceramic paint/clear coat, I had one a few months back, hard as hell :devil:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all very much!



Kotsos said:


> Perfect corection there you saved it
> 
> Glad see you use the festool lol


Thanks. How else can you have an opinion without trying it first.



Mr Face said:


> Very sweet indeed Kostas, a beautiful result :thumb: I guess the Z4 had ceramic paint/clear coat, I had one a few months back, hard as hell :devil:


Indeed it was quite hard and there were quite some serious imperfection that had to be corrected.


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

The finish is fantastic Dr Spyco. well done.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic finish


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This should be getting more attention


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job Kostas :thumb:


Mario


----------

